
Live global map of WannaCry infections checking in - InternetUser
https://intel.malwaretech.com/WannaCrypt.html
======
InternetUser
Comment from the person who shared it on the "Internet is Beautiful"
subreddit:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/InternetIsBeautiful/comments/6auwty...](https://www.reddit.com/r/InternetIsBeautiful/comments/6auwty/watch_existing_wannacry_infections_checking_in/dhhm1fy/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WannaCry_ransomware_attack](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WannaCry_ransomware_attack)

------
sulexk
Nice! Lots of infections checking in from Europe and coastal China

